# Old paper help



## Bee91 (Apr 11, 2020)

Hi all,

I recently got some photo paper which seems quite old however some of it has been opened and some of it hasn't. It is a mixed variety but I have googled and not got many answers.
I will list the papers and i know someone in another thread said they had the 'manuals' for old papers but I can't find the thread again.
So my question is if someone could help me identify what kind of paper it is RC or FB and any tips on developing the paper such as what chemicals and the developing times etc. The papers are:
Kodak royal bromesko 2 normal
Argenta superpress metallic semi-Matt normal
Agra portriga rapid double weight normal semi-Matt
Ilford ilfobrom 3 double weight velvet stipple
Ilford ilfobrom 1 double weight velvet stipple
Ilford ilfobrom 2 double weight semi-matt
Ilford ilfomar a118 double weight white grained
Ilford ilfobrom 4 double weight velvet stipple
Turan brom 112 double weight 
Ilford ilfobrom 2 single weight glossy
Kodak bromide 2 normal 
Ilford multigrade IV RC deluxe pearl.

Help would be greatly appreciated, thank you.


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 11, 2020)

Ilfobrom is fiber based paper ... hmm, I think any paper that you have there with the word "brom" in it is all bromide fiber based paper.

This site might help: Antique Papers


----------



## Original katomi (Apr 12, 2020)

You could e mail ilford and ask them


----------



## Bee91 (Apr 12, 2020)

dxqcanada said:


> Ilfobrom is fiber based paper ... hmm, I think any paper that you have there with the word "brom" in it is all bromide fiber based paper.
> 
> This site might help: Antique Papers


Thank you so much I had a look and that was very helpful.


----------



## Bee91 (Apr 12, 2020)

Original katomi said:


> You could e mail ilford and ask them


I will do that, I didn't even think of that to be honest, thank you.


----------



## webestang64 (Apr 12, 2020)

You might not get a pure white as most BW papers will fog as they get older, open or not. All films do that as well.


----------

